# Limitless XL



## Jcm (8/11/16)

Hi all
I am a newbie here, been off the sticks for about 4 months now. Setup: limitless lux 215w and a limitless xl, problem is that I managed to break both of the glass tubes for the xl, any advise on where I can get replacement tubes for it?


----------



## Jordache (17/12/16)

Have you tried any online vendors ?


----------



## Raindance (17/12/16)

Have a look here.


----------



## Jcm (17/12/16)

Thanks a mil! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------

